# Samantha Portrait Session (Possible NSFW)



## Cameron Cushman (Sep 18, 2008)

A friend of mine wanted some portraits taken of her and she didnt really have many ideas of what she wanted. But i am really happy with the results. C&C please

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 18, 2008)

Your friend is very pretty, I hope she has you shoot more.  I like #1 kinda has a '70s feel to it and #5 I always like "Scream" images.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 18, 2008)

#4 is my fav.  These remind me of photo booth shots.  Remind your models not to wear tight clothing, you can see her bra indentations in the last shot


----------



## Teknik (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice shots 1 and 5 are my favorites


----------



## dklod (Sep 19, 2008)

These are all pretty good. I like 4 the most. Cheeky expression. I would probably crop her body out of most those. She has beautiful eyes and I would concentrate on those. Mya makes a good point about the skin lines, visible in 1 and 2 as well. Its great you have someone to work with with your portraits. I have someone in mind, but no courage to ask without it being wierd. Good stuff.


----------



## Cameron Cushman (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are a few more from the session, thanks everyone for the compliments. 

7.





8.





9.


----------



## motorshooter (Sep 19, 2008)

#9 is a great image


----------



## silverturtle (Sep 22, 2008)

i love the colors

awsome


----------



## Senor Hound (Sep 23, 2008)

These are excellent senior photos...

:neutral:


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 23, 2008)

She is very cute and these pics are really nice.. 4 is my favourite..


----------



## Cameron Cushman (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Fox Paw (Sep 23, 2008)

I think what I like about these is that the two of you got a sense of fun into them.  Good work.


----------



## SHWELL (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate to say it, but she Resemble Casey Anthony alot IMHO..... 


Nice shots though..


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 1, 2008)

1 and 5 are the best. 6 is too....hot? warm? anyway. I dig the "alanis morissette" vibe.


----------



## keybq (Dec 1, 2008)

i really like #5, and 8 they are the best i think. That kinda looks more like her personality.


----------



## Downing (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice series! number 9 is my favorite


----------



## dokis (Dec 3, 2008)

Pleased # 1. Good pictures.


----------



## drofen (Dec 3, 2008)

Of all of them, I really dig #9, maybe the processing?  But it just pops to me.


----------



## jv08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! #1 and #9 are my favorites.


----------

